# Grab Bar Wrapping



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

The guy that did this video has lot of different videos on paracord wrapping. The link I'm attaching is just meant as a starting point in your search. After watching his videos, I was able to make a really dandy wrapped handle on a wading stick/staff that I use in mountain streams.


----------



## Back Country (Dec 30, 2017)

P.S. - get good military-spec paracord.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The art of wrapping cord around rails is called coxcombing... This site will tell you all you ever need to know about it...
http://www.frayedknotarts.com/tutorials/coxcombing/coxcombing.html


----------

